# Menus Meeting 2008 Charente/Dordogne, Faites vos choix



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

.
A quick cut and paste from the clanTT forum.

In summary we need to choose what we are having [smiley=chef.gif]

If you can post what you want on this thread and I will collate it all and send onto TTfan

Vendredi 19 septembre

Restaurant L'Olivette
Les Glamots
16440 ROULLET

Choix du menu:

A: Salade Olivette ( salade, magret et saumon fumé, gésiers confits, chèvre chaud )
ou
B: Croustillant de coppa et sa mousse de chèvre à la ciboulette

C: Pavé de bœuf grillé sauce Pineau et sa garniture
ou
D: Pavé de saumon grillé et sa crème à l'oseille

Dessert spécial Clan TT

Prix : 22 euros comprenant également apéritif, ½ bouteille par personne et café

Samedi 20 septembre midi

Ferme Auberge de Faye
route de Périgueux
"FAYE"
24310 BRANTÔME

E: Bloc de foie gras mi-cuit, pâté de foie gras
ou
F: Salade de gésiers et cœurs de canard confits

G: Magret
Ou	avec ses légumes de saison
H: Confit

Fromage de chèvre frais

Dessert maison

Prix : 20 euros comprenant vin et café

Samedi 20 septembre soir

Auberge du Peche Lune
24620 Tursac
http://www.peche-lune.com/

Salade de Gésiers

Omelette aux cépes

Gateau aux noix

Dimanche 21 septembre midi

Restaurant de Laugerie basse
Logerie basse
24620 LES EYZIES DE TAYAC

I: Assiette périgourdine (Salade verte, tomates, noix, croutons, gésiers de canard)
ou
J: Bloc de foie gras de canard

K: Confit de canard (garniture: marrons, haricots verts et petits pois, lardons)
Ou	
L: Pintade fermière ( garniture: marrons, petits pois lardons)

Fromage de chèvre "le cabécou"

Fraises du Périgord

Prix : 20 euros comprenant vin (Bergerac rouge) et café

Also 
Attention les inscription seront closes le Samedi 6 septembre a minuit, car suivant le nombre il se peut que nous soyons complet avant cette date alors les premiers inscrits auront la garantie de la restauration, les autres devront se débrouiller seuls, c'est pour cela que nous vous invitons à faire vos réservations au plus tot. 

Which babel translates as
Attention the inscription will be closed on Saturday September 6 has midnight, because according to the number it may be that we are complete before this date then the first registered voters will have the guarantee of the restoration, the others will have to only manage, c' is for that we invite you to make your reservations as soon as possible.

Which I think means get a move on and choose now or you get what you are given?  
I am happy to be proved wrong if any of you bilingual types can give it a different meaning

Cheers
James (blackers) [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Can anyone translate that into Geordie ?


----------



## RK07 (Jul 31, 2007)

Y aye spuggie  :lol:


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

No Geordie option on Google, so will this do?

Friday, September 19

Restaurant L'Olivette
The Glamots
16440 Roullet

Choice of menu:

A: Olivette salad (salad, duck and smoked salmon, gizzard confit, goat hot)
or
B: Croustillant of coppa and its foam goat chives

C: Pavé grilled beef sauce and garnish Pineau
or
D: Pavé grilled salmon and sorrel cream

Dessert Special Clan TT

Price: 22 euros including also drink, ½ bottle per person and coffee

Saturday, September 20 twelve o'clock

Ferme Auberge de Faye
Road Périgueux
"FAYE"
24310 BRANTÔME

E: Bloc de foie gras mid-cooked, pâté de foie gras
or
F: Salad gizzards and hearts duck confit

G: Magret
Or with its seasonal vegetables
H: Confit

Fresh goat cheese

Dessert house

Price: 20 euros, including wine and coffee

Saturday, September 20 evening

Auberge du Peche Moon
24620 Tursac
http://www.peche-lune.com/

Salad Gizzards

Omelette cépes

Gateau aux noix

Sunday, September 21 twelve o'clock

Restaurant Laugerie low
Logerie low
24620 LES EYZIES OF TAYAC

I: Perigord Plate (Green salad, tomatoes, nuts, croutons, duck gizzards)
or
J: Bloc de foie gras de canard

K: Confit of duck (garnish: brown, green beans and peas, bacon)
Or
L: Guinea Fowl farmer (garnish: chestnuts, peas bacon)

Goat cheese "cabécou"

Strawberries Périgord

Price: 20 euros, including wine (red Bergerac) and coffee

Also
Warning the registration will be closed Saturday, September 6 at midnight, depending on the number because it may be that we are complete before this date then the first registered will be guaranteed the restoration, others will have to fend for themselves, that is why we invite you to make your reservations earlier.


----------



## TT-Minxx (Sep 9, 2006)

Thank you Brian for the translation. 

The food was wonderful on our last outing with clanTT in September 2006. So looking forward to more of the same this year too!!  

Gill


----------



## oliveblaye33 (Aug 27, 2008)

Hello, members of TTOC
I am Olivier (oliveblaye33) from Clan TT.
I have made a translation of the post talking about food reservation for AG 2008 Charente Dordogne
If this translation can help members coming in our Assembly... 

Vendredi 19 septembre Friday september 19

Adress : Restaurant L'Olivette
Les Glamots
16440 ROULLET

Choix du menuChoice of the menu:

A: Salade Olivette ( salade, magret et saumon fumé, gésiers confits, chèvre chaud )
A : Olivette salad (salad, duck breast et smoked salmon,preserved gizzards,warm goat cheese) 
ou or
B: Croustillant de coppa et sa mousse de chèvre à la ciboulette
B : Croustillant of coppa and its foam goat chives

C: Pavé de bœuf grillé sauce Pineau et sa garniture
C : piece of grilled beefwith sauce Pineau and garnish 
ou or
D: Pavé de saumon grillé et sa crème à l'oseille
D : Piece of salmon grilled and sorrel cream

Dessert spécial Clan TT

Prix : 22 euros comprenant également apéritif, ½ bouteille par personne et café
Price : 22 € included apérétif, half bottle of wine and coffee

Samedi 20 septembre midi Saturday, september 20, for lunch :

Adress : Ferme Auberge de Faye
route de Périgueux
"FAYE"
24310 BRANTÔME

E: Bloc de foie gras mi-cuit, pâté de foie gras
E : Bloc de foie gras mi-cuit, pâté de foie gras (every body know what it is!  
ou or
F: Salade de gésiers et cœurs de canard confits
F : salad with preserved ducks gizzards et hearts

G: Magret
G : Magret (duck)
Ou avec ses légumes de saison or, with seasonal vegetables
H: Confit
H : Confit (duck)

Fromage de chèvre frais
Fresh goat cheese

Dessert maison
Home made dessert

Prix : 20 euros comprenant vin et café
Price : 20 € included wine and coffee

Samedi 20 septembre soir Saturday, september 20, for dinner :

Adress : Auberge du Peche Lune
24620 Tursac
http://www.peche-lune.com/

Salade de Gésiers
Salad with preserved gizzards
Omelette aux cèpes
Omelet with cèpes (mushrooms)
Gâteau aux noix 
Walnut cake

Dimanche 21 septembre midi Sunday, september 21, for lunch :

Adress : Restaurant de Laugerie basse
Logerie basse
24620 LES EYZIES DE TAYAC

I: Assiette périgourdine (Salade verte, tomates, noix, croutons, gésiers de canard)
I: Base from Périgord (salad, tomatoes, wallnuts, grilled bread, gizzards)
ou or
J: Bloc de foie gras de canard
J: Foie gras (duck)

K: Confit de canard (garniture: marrons, haricots verts et petits pois, lardons)
K : Confit (duck) with chestnuts, green beans, peas, bacon
Ou or
L: Pintade fermière ( garniture: marrons, petits pois lardons)
L : Guinéa fowl (fromp farm) with chestnuts, peas, bacon

Fromage de chèvre "le cabécou"
Goat cheese « Le cabécou »
Fraises du Périgord
Strawberries from Périgord

Prix : 20 euros comprenant vin (Bergerac rouge) et café
Price : 20 € included wine (Red Bergerac)and coffee

Attention les inscription seront closes le Samedi 6 septembre a minuit, car suivant le nombre il se peut que nous soyons complet avant cette date alors les premiers inscrits auront la garantie de la restauration, les autres devront se débrouiller seuls, c'est pour cela que nous vous invitons à faire vos réservations au plus tôt.
Warning the registration will be closed Saturday, September 6 at midnight, depending on the number because it may be that we are complete before this date then the first registered will be guaranteed the restoration, others will have to fend for themselves, that is why we invite you to make your reservations as soon as possible.

Best regards, see you soon!
Oliveblaye33


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Has anyone got the French pois for TomTom that show McDonalds :wink:


----------



## oliveblaye33 (Aug 27, 2008)

wallsendmag said:


> Has anyone got the French pois for TomTom that show McDonalds :wink:


 [smiley=argue.gif] [smiley=argue.gif] [smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

James,

PM sent ref menu choices.

Brian


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

oliveblaye33 said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone got the French pois for TomTom that show McDonalds :wink:
> ...


  Sorry I don't like duck


----------



## oliveblaye33 (Aug 27, 2008)

wallsendmag said:


> oliveblaye33 said:
> 
> 
> > wallsendmag said:
> ...


You don't like duck and want to go to Mc "DONALD?" [smiley=smash.gif] [smiley=smash.gif] [smiley=speechless.gif]


----------



## V6 SRS (Oct 26, 2007)

James,

PM sent with my choices.

Sean.


----------



## TT-Minxx (Sep 9, 2006)

Hi James,

pm sent with our choices too. 

Many thanks

Gill and Dave


----------



## V6 SRS (Oct 26, 2007)

Gald to hear you're joining us Gill. Has all the makings of a great TTour.

Sean.


----------



## TT-Minxx (Sep 9, 2006)

Thank you Sean, I am really looking forward to it!


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

James,

Email sent re menu choices.

Will be travelling solo on this trip  Cáit has exams starting the Monday after we get back and she cant afford the time out from study to go.

Dec


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

.
So the choices so far are:-

BLACKERS 
Adrian	A	C E	H J	L

Karen A	D E	H J	K

James	B	C E	G I	L

04DTT 
Declan	A	C E	G J L

vicTT 
Brian	A	D E	H J	L

TThriller 
Gill	B	C E	G J	L

Dave	nil	C nil	G nil	L

V6 SRS 
Sean	A	C E	G I	L

wallsendmag 
Valerie	B	C ?	? n/a	n/a

Andrew	B	C ?	? n/a	n/a

kevTTotty 
Kevin

A3DFU 
Dani

John H

Please can you check if I have the right course for you :?:

Dani, JohnH and Kevin please can I have your selection 

Salut [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

James,

Correct choices for me.

Really looking forward to this trip 

Regards,

Dec


----------



## TT-Minxx (Sep 9, 2006)

Hi James,

choices are correct for us too.

Cant wait to go, should be a really great TTour!

Gill


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Our choice is correct


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

That's correct for me James. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

Right then girls & guys!

Bad news - Wendy ain't coming (long story but she still loves me!) 

Good news - hopefully a mate of mine will be accompanying me (tbc) 

Dilemma- what to do with regards to double/joint room arrangements and what to order for dinner???? :?:

My meal choices:

A C / E H / J L

My imaginary friend's meal choices:

B D / F G / I K

(James) Any advice on what I should commit to - obviously if I am forced to TT solo, I may not be up for 2 dishes for each course 

Plus (and apologies if I have missed it) is there an actual Itinerary anywhere?


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Kev,

If your imaginary friend imagines that he's going then make the choices for the meals for both of you. If it turns out that he doesn't go then the restaurants will just have one less meal to prepare. They're not going to serve up 15 meals for only 14 people.

As far as the room is concerned you could phone the hotels and ask if there is a possibility to change to a twin room or 2 singles.
Alternatively just brazen it out . . . . . . . . . . . . :wink:

Brian


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

.
Evening Kev,

I didn't realise that you had an imaginary friend, you kept that quiet 

You are down for two dishes at each meal and a double room at each hotel.

I would suggest leave the rooms as they are, they are not too expensive and they have limited single rooms available anyway.....you might want to specify two singles instead of a double if so let me know and I will pm Olivier and ask him if he could talk to the hotels for us.

As Brian says there is not really a problem with meals so I would leave your and your "friends" choices as they are.

I have been a bit busy away from the forum recently but will put an itinerary together with google/michelin maps at the weekend.

The stickers should arrive at my work tomorrow and I will post them out to you by the weekend. They came to £50 (which was for 8 sets) which didn't seem bad although I've got to get packing tubes and post them yet...should work out about £10 per person but I will confirm this.

cheers
james (blackers) [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Mine is: -
19th: A followed by D
20th: E followed by H
21st: J followed by L

I am worried for John, who is vegetarian


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

A3DFU said:


> Mine is: -
> 19th: A followed by D
> 20th: E followed by H
> 21st: J followed by L
> ...


Just convince him duck is a vegetable!!!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

KevtoTTy said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > Mine is: -
> ...


Well, if it is nutty duck


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

blackers said:


> .
> 
> I have been a bit busy away from the forum recently but will put an itinerary together with google/michelin maps at the weekend.
> 
> ...


James,

Good man James. You got them at a great price.

Looking forward to the iteniary and the maps. Will have to get a co driver to read them though :!:

Dec


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

A3DFU said:


> Mine is: -
> 19th: A followed by D
> 20th: E followed by H
> 21st: J followed by L
> ...


He can come foraging with us :lol:


----------



## V6 SRS (Oct 26, 2007)

KevtoTTy said:


> Bad news - Wendy ain't coming (long story but she still loves me!)





04DTT said:


> Will be travelling solo on this trip  Cáit has exams starting the Monday after we get back and she cant afford the time out from study to go.





Petesy said:


> very jealous!


I'm heartbroken. :wink: The best conversation I've listened to in a long time was the one with Penny, Cáit, Wendy and Yvonne on the Saturday night at the Delphi. Whether it was me being slightly drunk or them being slightly more drunk, I'm not sure. Whatever it was, it was very enjoyable and informative. I now know a lot more about the religion and politics of Northern Irleand and the Republic of Ireland.
I totally understand their reasons for not coming and I won't hold it against them, much. :wink: 
I guess I'll have to settle for conversations about boost pressures, cornering techniques and brake disc compounds on this trip then. :lol:

Only 14 days to go. 8) 
Sean.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Thanks Sean and James for the work on the stickers. I had a quick panic when I read £50 but then realised that was for all of them; phew!

James, if you need someone else to do some work towards the routes etc then just get in touch and I'll do it. [smiley=book2.gif]

Declan, solo navigation is fairly easy with a bit of preparation. You can always borrow "Mrs U-Turn" (my Garmin sat-nav) [smiley=idea2.gif]

Sean, you can always enlighten the rest of us heathens with your new-found knowledge of the Emerald Isle and its people. [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

V6 SRS said:


> KevtoTTy said:
> 
> 
> > Bad news - Wendy ain't coming (long story but she still loves me!)
> ...


Sean,

Dont worry.

I'll give the talk on irish history :!:

Dec


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

V6 SRS said:


> The best conversation I've listened to in a long time was the one with Penny, Cáit, Wendy and Yvonne on the Saturday night at the Delphi. Whether it was me being slightly drunk or them being slightly more drunk, I'm not sure.


It wasn't me that was drunk! 

I think you'll find that it was on the Friday night! :wink:

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

